# UK Spouse Visa Documents Checklist



## JJUmbego (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello,

If you could please have a look I welcome any advice you have to give. Almost ready to apply! :fingerscrossed:

Proof of relationship

Photos of couple with captions detailing dates ×15
Communication logs & screenshots (Whatsapp, Facebook, Skype) x20 pages screenshots & copy & paste
Wedding congratulations card from a friend
Marriage certificate (Original and English translation)
Letters of introduction x2 (One from Sponsor and one from Applicant) 

Sponsor’s Finances (Cat A)

Payslips x6 months
Stamped bank statements 12 months 
P60
Work contracts for the last 6 months (3 month rolling contracts with the same employer) 
Letter from employer

Accommodation 

Sponsor’s Tenancy agreement
Letter from landlord

Applicant’s documents 

Letter from current employer stating – 
Current and previous passports
English certificate
TB certificate
Passport photos x2 (Do these need to be signed? If so by whom?)
Draft flight itinerary

Other

Online application – payment receipt 
Printed application form
Printed sponsorship form

Unsure if we need to include (advice welcome):

Applicant’s police check (no criminal record)
Photos of accommodation
Council tax bill 
P60 (may not arrive in time, if this is the case I will explain so in my appendices)
A4, addressed envelope (To return documents to us)
Spreadsheet plotting out payslips for the last 6 months (I am paid weekly so there will be a lot of payslips, this may help to clarify things for the assessor)

Appendices

Explanation for incorrect UK address on TB certificate (misunderstanding)
Gaps in payslips due to unpaid holidays e.g. 2 weeks in December 
Sponsor’s work contract is on a 3 months rolling basis

Is there anything I've forgotten? 

Thanks


----------



## JJUmbego (Sep 25, 2015)

JJUmbego said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you could please have a look I welcome any advice you have to give. Almost ready to apply! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


If anyone wouldn't mind casting their eyes over my list and giving feedback I'd be really grateful


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't need wedding congratulations card. 
Bank statement only 6 months.
P60 only if it's for 2015/16.
You should also have council tax bill/statement or utility bill.
Only one passport-sized photo. Just write your full name on the back.
You don't need draft flight schedule.
You don't require SU07/12 sponsorship form.
No police check or photos of accommodation.
Whether you need return envelope or not depends on where you are applying.
Spreadsheet is good.
Do you still meet the requirement with gaps in payslips? Are you salaried or unsalaried?


----------



## dalizk (Apr 12, 2016)

Can you please explain the P60 requirement?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

P60 is issued to UK employees who are still employed on 5th April of the tax year, and contains details of gross pay, deductions and net pay during the tax year. You should only send it as additional evidence if it covers any period you are submitting for meeting financial requirement. So 2014-15 P60 is of no use for almost anyone, and you need 2015-16 P60, but it may not be issued before you apply, as employer is only required to issue it by the end of May.


----------



## JJUmbego (Sep 25, 2015)

Joppa said:


> You don't need wedding congratulations card.
> Bank statement only 6 months.
> P60 only if it's for 2015/16.
> You should also have council tax bill/statement or utility bill.
> ...


Thanks Joppa!

Im unsalaried but will still meet the requirement with the payment gaps.


----------



## cheri coco (Dec 20, 2014)

Hello everyone, 
We are also almost ready to submit my husband's visa application, and would appreciate any good advice that anyone can give. 
It's so long ago that we started this process that I no longer trust my own judgement!!

My present accommodation is with a resident landlord and his family, so we have a licence to occupy, rather than a tenancy agreement. My husband is specifically named on the licence to occupy. I am presuming that I don't need a separate letter from the landlord giving my husband permission to stay here!! I have also had the property inspected by a housing officer from the local council, who has provided me with a detailed letter confirming its suitability under all aspects of housing legislation both at the moment and with the addition of my husband. 
Do I need any documents to prove the landlord's ownership of the property? It seems to be a gray area, i.e. not normally needed if you have a tenancy agreement, but needed if you are living with family or friends. I believe that the landlord could easily provide these documents as the housing officer already asked to see them, but didn't mention this on his letter. Also, what is the situation regarding utility bills? I don't have any for this property, but just to be on the safe side I have asked for a council tax bill for a property that I own to be sent to this address...do I need to ask the landlord for one of his recent bills as well, or would correspondence with a utility company or certified copy of a bill be sufficient? 
*At the moment my list looks like:*
Licence to Occupy (Including my husband's name)
Inspection report letter from the council.
My council tax bill from another property billed to this address.
*Financial...*
12 months bank statements
12 months payslips
P60 for tax year 2015/16 
My employment contract.
Letter from my employer confirming my wages, my income for the last financial year and the fact that my employment is current and ongoingdated 18th April.
(I'm sending 12 months and not 6 because the business changed ownership during the year, and also I'm paid hourly and my hours vary from about 40 to 65 a week, so you have to look at the big picture. In total last year was over 22 thousand, so should be OK.)
*Personal and ID[/B
My husband's passport
2 photos
Sponsorship letter from me.
Certified copies of relevant pages of my passport, including visa stamps for his country and Ghana, where we had a holiday together.
Certified copy of my change of name deed. ( Which has my original name, first married name and present name.)
Marriage.(We were married in 2013)
Our marriage certificate in French.
Official translation of our marriage certificate into English, made in Ghana.
Wedding photos.About ten of the day as a whole.
Relationship
Lists of some our original emails.(2012)
Random lists of yahoo messenger conversations in 2013...there are over 2000 of them so cannot list them all. 
Screenshots of some of our skype conversatons in 2016. (we have lost the one's from 2013, 2014 and 2015, due to my old computer breaking down, does this matter?)
Photos of our holiday in Ghana.
Receipt for accommodation in Ghana.
Photos of text messages from him to me , and valentine day messages over the years.
(We don't have other photos, some were maliciously destroyed.)
Some random Western Union receipts To show I have supported him faithfully during these years.
(I know that everyone on this forum is going to say I don't need Western Union receipts and that sending money is irrelevant. Well, you are all wrong!!!In Africa it is very relevant. 
We made a failed visa application years ago, when I wanted him to visit to see my family etc. For us, the decision is made in Ghana, and the one positive comment on the visa refusal was that I had adequately demonstrated my willingness and ability to support him!!! We were naive and knew nothing about the system, with today's knowledge the outcome would have been different.)
Thanks in advance, please wish us luck because I'm absolutely petrified. 
Ruth*


----------



## cheri coco (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh, I forgot the TB certificate and the English certificate.


----------

